# Never leave your tank unattended!



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

May 11, 2014 Jalopnik reports, a BMP light tank was left stalled on a city street near Mariupol. All gassed-up, fully-loaded tank. Ready to roll. Ready to annihilate some separatists. Watch what happens next!

(Forward to around 45 seconds for when they find the little red "Fire" button! Did that guy just yell, "Sorry!" in Russian?)


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like 3 or 4 round burst of 50cal? You guys know better than me!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

More like a discharge of the main cannon. Stupid hurts.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

At 1:50 looks like it was a direct hit on an old man.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not really a tank. It is an armored personnel carrier, and a very good one. Main gun is a 30MM cannon.
We copied the idea when we upgraded from the old standby, the M113, to the Bradley Fighting vehicle.

BMP-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Yup, main cannon. You can tell from the blast.. A 50cal is a bad boy but that damage and concussion was a cannon. Can you say "OOPS"?! I bet the guy that fired it shit his pants..lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I remember a .50 cal was 12.7 mm so 30mm would be about three times the size.
And the bullets explode too don't they. Its not just lead its a little bit of explosives too?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Reminds me of my schooldays where one of the kids was a sadistic psycho named Wayne Cannon (I kid you not), who used to try to maim us by "accident", then say "sorry" afterwards to make it alright.
One time he almost poked my eye out with a hot soldering iron in Metalwork class but luckily I took it in the cheek. "Sorry" he said, "are you okay? I could feel the vibrations of your flesh sizzling"
Another time he used to swing on the soccer goalposts to dislodge the crossbar onto any poor slobs underneath; he got me like that one day and it glanced off my skull and I took the full weight on my shoulder, but amazingly suffered only bruising.
"Sorry, are you okay?" he asked..


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Very cool info BK and RPD. Thanks! I've heard a reenactment cannon fired in NC once and it went "BOOOM" in a low bass register. I guess that's what made me think this gun sounded more like 50 cal and less like a cannon. I forgot cannons have come a long way since the civil war. heh. 

Thanks again for teaching me a thing or two!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Reminds me of my schooldays where one of the kids was a sadistic psycho named Wayne Cannon (I kid you not), who used to try to maim us by "accident", then say "sorry" afterwards to make it alright.
> One time he almost poked my eye out with a hot soldering iron in Metalwork class but luckily I took it in the cheek. "Sorry" he said, "are you okay? I could feel the vibrations of your flesh sizzling"
> Another time he used to swing on the soccer goalposts to dislodge the crossbar onto any poor slobs underneath; he got me like that one day and it glanced off my skull and I took the full weight on my shoulder, but amazingly suffered only bruising.
> "Sorry, are you okay?" he asked..


I would have smashed his knee in and as he is writhing in pain say "Sorry,Are you okay?"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Casie said:


> Very cool info BK and RPD. Thanks! I've heard a reenactment cannon fired in NC once and it went "BOOOM" in a low bass register. I guess that's what made me think this gun sounded more like 50 cal and less like a cannon. I forgot cannons have come a long way since the civil war. heh.
> 
> Thanks again for teaching me a thing or two!


That reenactment cannon was most likely fired with black powder, which gives a deep BOOM. With handguns and rifles as well. Pretty neat.
If you look again at the video you can see the nice size hole in the corner of the building where the cannon projectile struck. The old gentleman was no doubt hit by flying masonry debris.

Now, for some serious noise, and destruction, see here M107 self-propelled gun in vietnam - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History
Once the page comes up, scroll down for plenty of good pictures. And see why the Field Artillery is known as The King Of Battle.
This is the weapon we had in my stateside unit, the 46th Field Artillery, Fort Carson, Colorado, in 1968. My ears still ring today.:-D


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It may not be armored but...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I like how the dude hops down of the apc and casually leaves


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I like how the dude hops down of the apc and casually leaves


Ha ha yeah, I bet further down the street when shocked people asked him "What was that?", he answered "What was what?" as if butter wouldn't melt..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, Deebo speaks fluent Rusky, and what he said was, "See, it wont fire with the safety on, and besides it unlao------oh fuq"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Well, Deebo speaks fluent Rusky, and what he said was, "See, it wont fire with the safety on, and besides it unlao------oh fuq"


I swear I heard him first say "Here, hold my vodka".


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice, they tried to steel it, to bad the cops couldn't lock it and shut off the engine. like here in the states. what is the name of that TV show?


MOLON LABE


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

"Watch This"


----------

